# Qt 6

## l3u

Mahlzeit!

Hat einer von euch schon probiert, Qt 6 zu bauen? Ich bekomm:

```
CMake Error: archive_write_header: Format must be set before you can write to an archive.

CMake Error at qtbase/src/corelib/CMakeLists.txt:1220 (file):
```

was wohl irgend ein cmake-Problem ist: https://gitlab.kitware.com/cmake/cmake/-/issues/21552

Hat das einer von euch umschifft bekommen?

----------

## mike155

Wie sieht es denn aus mit den Lizenzen aus? Da sollte es doch einige Änderungen geben? Ist es sinnvoll, auf Qt 6 zu setzen? Oder sollte man das konsequent ignorieren, weil man sich mit Qt 6 ein trojanisches Pferd einhandelt?

----------

## l3u

So weit ich weiß, ist Anfang des Jahres mal diskutiert worden, dass Open-Source-Qt-6 erst ein Jahr später releast wird, und es erstmal nur die kommerziellen Kunden bekommen. Da Qt 6.0.0 gestern allgemeinzugänglich veröffentlicht wurde, ist die Diskussion wohl vom Tisch, und die Qt-Leute haben sich bewusst gemacht, wer den meisten Input liefert, und wer sie groß gemacht hat bzw. überhaupt das kommerzielle Geschäft ermöglicht. Sehr vernünftig.

Abgesehen davon ist Qt 6, genau wie Qt 5 größtenteils GPLv3 oder LGPLv3, bissl MIT etc. – was für Bedenken sollte man da haben?! Am Lizenzierungsmodell hat sich nichts geändert (vgl. https://www.qt.io/download-open-source). Selbstverständlich sollte man auf Qt 6 setzen!

Aber viel mehr würde mich interessieren, wie ich es gebaut bekomme ;-)

----------

## schmidicom

Als KDE-User sollte man von Qt6 im Moment wohl besser noch die Finger lassen...

Denn wenn bereits jetzt beim Start von KDE Plasma im Systemlog lauter Meldungen wie die folgende auftauchen bezweifle ich das der aktuelle KDE Plasma mit einem Qt6 überhaupt noch starten würde.

```
Dez 09 09:38:11 slap plasmashell[921]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.private.systemtray/contents/ui/items/PlasmoidItem.qml:99:5: QML Binding: Not restoring previous value because restoring previous value because restoreMode has not been set.

                                       This behavior is deprecated.

                                       You have to import QtQml 2.15 after any QtQuick imports and set

                                       the restoreMode of the binding to fix this warning.

                                       In Qt < 6.0 the default is Binding.RestoreBinding.

                                       In Qt >= 6.0 the default is Binding.RestoreBindingOrValue.
```

----------

## asturm

Qt6 wird genauso nebeneinander installierbar sein wie zuvor Qt5 zu Qt4, das macht dem Plasma gar nichts...

----------

## l3u

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Qt6 wird genauso nebeneinander installierbar sein wie zuvor Qt5 zu Qt4

 

Alles andere hätt mich jetzt auch arg gewundert ;-)

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Als KDE-User sollte man von Qt6 im Moment wohl besser noch die Finger lassen...

 

Das weiß doch Plasma gar nicht, dass Qt 6 installiert ist. Man linkt ja nicht dagegen. Dass man Qt-5-Projekte ohne jede Portierung gegen Qt 6 nicht bauen kann, wird schon sein. Aber das bloße Vorhandensein von Qt 6 dürfte das System ja nun wirklich in keinster Weise beeinträchtigen. Die ganzen Deprecation-Meldungen, die mit Qt 5.14 und 5.15 neu dazugekommen sind, erleichtern einem einfach das Portieren, das ist ja bloße Nettigkeit von den Qt-Leuten und kein Fehler oder Problem ;-)

Gibt's Gentoo-seitig schon was wegen der zstd-Sache?

----------

## firefly

Generell sollte man aktuell von Qt6 die Finger lassen, wenn man features braucht, welche in Qt 6.0 noch nicht enthalten sind aber in Qt5.

Denn Qt 6.0 hat nicht das gleiche Featureset wie Qt5. Einige "Qt-Module" wurden noch nicht portiert/released für Qt6

----------

## l3u

Die Frage ist nach wie vor, wie ich momentan Qt 6 auf Gentoo gebaut bekomme! Nicht, ob oder ob nicht man es verwenden sollte :-P

----------

## asturm

...und die Verwendung betrifft ausschließlich Entwickler, die ohnehin selbst wissen sollten ob die gebotenen Module bereits ausreichen um ihr Programm zu portieren, keineswegs Endnutzer.

WIP: https://github.com/gentoo/qt/pull/224

----------

## l3u

Danke!

Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lang dauern :-) Gibt's einen Tip für Ungeduldige, wie man es momentan manuell bauen kann?

----------

## justXi

 *asturm wrote:*   

> ...und die Verwendung betrifft ausschließlich Entwickler, die ohnehin selbst wissen sollten ob die gebotenen Module bereits ausreichen um ihr Programm zu portieren, keineswegs Endnutzer.
> 
> WIP: https://github.com/gentoo/qt/pull/224

 

Works for me. Thanks.

Is an updated version somewhere available?

----------

## dasPaul

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error: archive_write_header: Format must be set before you can write to an archive.
> 
> ...

 

Probiers mal mit dem "zstd" flag in der make.conf und dann ein "emerge -avuND --with-bdeps=y @world".

----------

## l3u

Okay, dieser Thread ist (gefühlte 100 Jahre später) der erste Treffer, wenn man bei Google nach "gentoo qt 6" sucht.

Was ist denn eigentlich los mit Gentoo und Qt 6? Wir sind mittlerweile bei Qt 6.2, und es gibt kein Qt 6 in Portage? Nicht mal im Qt-Overlay?

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Okay, dieser Thread ist (gefühlte 100 Jahre später) der erste Treffer, wenn man bei Google nach "gentoo qt 6" sucht.
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich los mit Gentoo und Qt 6? Wir sind mittlerweile bei Qt 6.2, und es gibt kein Qt 6 in Portage? Nicht mal im Qt-Overlay?

 

Gibt es den inzwischen relevante Software die Qt6 verlangt oder benutzen würde? Mir wäre da bis jetzt nichts bekannt.

Und die Lizenzänderungen bei Qt sollen angeblich auch nicht gerade wirklich toll sein.

Ich persönlich spiele, unter anderem deswegen, aktuell gerade mal wieder mit dem Gedanken zu Enlightenment zu wechseln...

----------

## l3u

Und wieder sind wir an dem Punkt, wo die Frage nicht ist, ob oder nicht man Qt 6 benutzen sollte, sondern wo Qt 6 für Gentoo bleibt …

Ich bin seit 2014 KDE Dev, ich wechsle nicht zu Enlightenment :-P

----------

## mike155

Frei nach John F. Kennedy:

Ask not what Gentoo can do for you - ask what you can do for Gentoo! 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das QT/KDE Team über tatkräftige Mithilfe freuen würde!   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Nicht mal im Qt-Overlay?

 

Doch, sollte dort verfügbar sein: 

```
# eix qtbase

* dev-qt/qtbase [1]

     Available versions:  (6) [M](~)6.2.3(6/6.2)^t [M]**6.3.9999(6/6.3)*l^t [M]**6.9999(6/6.9999)*l^t

       {+X accessibility +concurrent cups +dbus debug egl eglfs evdev freetds +gif gles2-only gssapi gtk +gui +ico icu +jpeg +libinput libproxy mysql +network oci8 odbc opengl postgres sctp +sql +sqlite +ssl systemd test tslib tuio +udev vnc vulkan +widgets +xml}

     Homepage:            https://www.qt.io/

     Description:         Cross-platform application development framework

[1] "qt" /srv/repos/qt
```

 (ungetestet - bin dein Developer).

----------

## l3u

Komisch. Ich hab das hier gestern mal hinzugefügt:

```
# eselect repository list | grep qt

  [274] qt (https://github.com/gentoo/qt)
```

und da hab ich nur irgend so ne 5.15-pre-Version gesehen … muss ich nochmal überprüfen!

Edit: Da gibt's definitv nur 5.15.3.9999.

Was ist das für ein Repository, das du da hast?!

----------

## l3u

Ach so, qtcore gibt's nicht mehr, und das heißt jetzt qtbase. Alles klar …

----------

## Christian99

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und die Lizenzänderungen bei Qt sollen angeblich auch nicht gerade wirklich toll sein.
> 
> 

 

Was gibts denn da für änderungen? Auf https://doc.qt.io/qt-6/licensing.html und https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/licensing.html kann ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Was gibts denn da für änderungen? Auf https://doc.qt.io/qt-6/licensing.html und https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/licensing.html kann ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.

 

Zum Beispiel: https://linuxnews.de/2021/01/qt-5-15-lts-lizenzaenderung-tritt-in-kraft/

----------

